# Puerto Rico....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So remember when the media was going crazy saying Trump wasn't giving money to Puerto Rico and what not and calling him racist.

Yet it is now show that the governor was keeping supplies, money, etc. back and not giving it to where it was needed. The corruption that Trump was talking about was rampant.

Do you think the media will now retract some of the hateful stuff they were saying and accusing Trump of racism???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just random thought in my head...

Remember Trump is accused of being racist for not giving more aid to Puerto Rico, the border crisis (ie: enforcing the laws), etc.

Yet any democrat or Republican who voted against giving aid to the border situation was not called racist???? Does it make sense in the media or not?

Let just look at the facts now again.... The Georgia State Rep who said that they were told "go back to your own country" is now back tracking on that story. So again the media ran with it and will now not give it the attention because it wont push the narrative. Did they not learn with the Smollete, Kavanaugh stuff. Let evidence play out before going on the attack.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If they were not Hypocrites, they would have nothing to talk about.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Isn't this accusation that someone is racist about worn out. The liberals have been using racist as a political weapon for years. They have no ideas so they simply call names. You need a dictionary to keep up with things they claim are offensive. Xenophobic what the %#@^&& is that anyway?
If you say you don't like so and son's music and he happens to be black they call you racist. I can't stand rap, does that make me racist? I can't stand classical what's that make me? A liberal may jump to his advantage and say uneducated, but they would be wrong. Liberals have turned words into weapons. Now even our moon landing they say was racist. The world has gone mad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This doesn't have to do with Puerto Rico...

But it is a "Mash up" of just a few years ago Democratic leaders calling for border security, funding, a wall/barrier, etc.

Now all of this stuff is considered "racist" by the same people who were calling for it. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

After watching that video how can anyone defend the democrats?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well it came out that the Govenor of Puerto Rico has resigned.

So again... was Trump right all along about this guy and corruption? The attacks on Trump about how he handled the hurricane situation down there correct and people need to apologize??

The screams of Trump being racist?? Also to bring that up... remember the media and elected officials calling trumps ban on people who come from certain countries and what not a "Muslim" ban... yet it was upheld by the supreme court that it wasn't an attack on Muslims... it was just bad people in general. :bop: Then lets look at the BDS vote in the house... it got crushed something like 380-16... or it was even worse. Of course the "squad" all voted for it. Plus one Republican who was the co-author. But again.... who is the "racist" one??

Sorry for this little rant but getting sick of people calling Republicans or anyone who they disagree with a "racist". It is getting very sickening.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Sorry for this little rant but getting sick of people calling Republicans or anyone who they disagree with a "racist". It is getting very sickening.


Everyone admired Rev. Martin L. King. What ever happened to his statement that a person should be judged on their merit, not the color of their skin. If I say some person is a low life the first thing a liberal wants to know is the color of their skin. If they need to know that for the determination of that person's merit then theybtruely are a racist.


----------

